# RVT - Richmond Vanadium Technology



## System (2 December 2022)

Richmond Vanadium Technology is an Australian minerals exploration company focused on advancing its Richmond Vanadium Project in North Queensland. The Company owns 100% of the Richmond Vanadium Project following Horizon Minerals Ltd (HRZ) completing a restructure of its 25% interest in the Project.

The Richmond Vanadium Project is one of the largest undeveloped oxide vanadium resources in the world with a Mineral Resource (JORC 2012) of 1.8Bt @ 0.36% for 6.7Mt V2O5. The Queensland Government declared the Richmond Vanadium Project to be a Coordinated Project in May 2022.

Richmond Vanadium Technology has completed a Pre-Feasibility Study at the 1.8Bt Richmond Vanadium Project, which demonstrated a technically viable and financially attractive development project. The Project has a completed process flowsheet using conventional techniques with a provisional patent application lodged with IP Australia covering the method for the concentration of vanadium.

Funds raised from the IPO will primarily be used to deliver the Bankable Feasibility Study for the Richmond Vanadium Project, in addition to ongoing operating costs; investment in Ultra Power Systems Pty Ltd (UPS), general administration and working capital.

It is anticipated that RVT will list on the ASX during December 2022.









						Richmond Vanadium Technology - Home
					






					richmondvanadium.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (5 December 2022)

*Listing date*07 December 2022 ; 1:00 PM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://richmondvanadium.com.au/
Ph: (08) 6141 9500*Principal Activities*Mineral exploration*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*AUD0.40*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*RVT*Capital to be Raised*$35,000,000 *Expected offer close date*14 November 2022*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Bell Potter Securities Limited (Lead Manager)


----------

